# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Papel flash (fedemont)

## federicomonteiro

hola a todos he comprado papel flash por primera vez y estoy practicando un poco con el la verdad es que me parece espectacular la impresion que da en la gente no estoy teniendo por ahora ningun problema pero me preguntaba si podia ser peligroso, en algun aspecto 
si soltarlo o si dejarlo en la mano 
bueno muchas gracias 
 :shock:

----------


## Ignagamo

Hola, si no sueltas el papel flash a tiempo si que te pudes quemar la mano, el efecto es muy espectacular, yo lo uso para sacar una flor (no como David Copperfield). 

Bueno espero que te haya servido de ayuda, ah! por cierto, hay miles de cosas en la que pudes usar el papel flash y a los profanos en general les gusta esas cosas con fuego...

Ciao

----------


## federicomonteiro

muchas gracias por el consejo de a poquito lo ire introduciendo a mi magia por que la verdad es que es muy inpresionante. :twisted:

----------


## dante

Un consejo para usar papel flash, es que lo uses en un juego en que te hayas trabajado mucho la presentación, por que en caso contrario lo único que se acordarán del juego es de que vieron una "peazo llamarada". 

Usalo en una rutina con una presentación que enganche, que sea interesante, que sigan con facilidad y atención. El resto del juego tiene que estar a la altura del impacto del fogonazo.

----------


## federicomonteiro

gracias Dante cada día aprendiendo mas 
para mi la presentación es lo mas complicado y creo que es el 60 % de cada ilusión 
pero yo sigo dandole y mirando y poniéndome delante del espejo para ver los puntos clave y superarme día a día ahora estoy tratando de trabajar la presentación y tomármelo tranquilamente a veces me pasa que en el momento clave me pongo muy nervioso pero creo que todo es tomárselo con calma y practicar y practicar la gente lo agradece y las ilusiones son cada ves mayores cosa que me motiva a seguir adelante con este mundo alucinante la verdad es que hace tiempo que visito el foro pero nunca escribo nada y 
a veces compartir experiencias es muy gratificante.
así que  dejare limitarme a solo mirar y a participar un poco mas 
gracias.
P.D. Muy bueno el p flash

----------


## humorymagia

Yo antes lo utilizaba para la desaparecion de una carta en el juego la carta dentro de limón, pero es casi mas espectacular la desaparecion que la aparecion dentro del limón.. Bueno a lo mejor no es mas espectacular, pero la gente recuerda el efecto del fuego como con mas impetu...

Ahora utilizo un pañuelo para la desaparicion... a perdido durante la charla, pero gana en el Climax.

----------


## BusyMan

Puedes hacer aparecer el limón con otro fogonazo...

----------


## mralonso

Papel flash, mi especialidad, mi vida ¡ ¡

Pus yo lo utilizo casi siempre en:
-Aparición baraja cartas
-aparición pañuelo
-aparición cigarro
-restauración cigarro roto
-desaparición carta rota
-carta cote (algodón flash)

I sobre los peligros: 
-las palomas se pueden quedar ciegas si ven la llama muchas veces
-la quemadura es corrosiva
-daña el ojo humano (DE AQUI POCO ME QUEDARE CIEGO)
-algunas personas tienen alergia el tacto, inpo9rtante a la ora de examinar
(lleva azido sulfúrico, ácido nítrico, celulosa)

espero haberte ayudado

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Yo he añadido el papel flash en mi rutina de bastones. Pero con esto de los peligros me has asustado un poco la verdad. ¿Que quiere decir que la quemadura sea corrosiva?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> (DE AQUI POCO ME QUEDARE CIEGO)


Si, pero por otra causa :117: 
Cuanta razón tenía el parroco de mi iglesia...  :twisted:

----------


## SIGLATTI

Tranquilo MagAlbaro, si fuera corrosiva mralonso estaria desecho ya, que vicio tiene este chico por el flash...........!
Aunque tambien apollo la teoria de Ricky

----------


## Ricky Berlin

:117: 
No, la quemadura no es corrosiva. Sencillamente para obtener la nitrocelulosa se usa sulfurico y nitrico con la celulosa, así obtienes la nitrocelulosa, que es "estable" (piensa en goma 2...)

Es como si para hacer agua con sal echaras agua, clorhídrico y sosa... por separado te queman, pero una vez mezclados ya son sencillamente agua con sal, "inocuo".

El Papel flash es lo mismo, una vez "lo tienes" no supone peligro. Y como no lo fabricas en casa, sino que lo compras, pues el único peligro que tienes es el de quemarte.

Si tienes miedo en su manipulación, manten el papel en un lugar seco (+ seco = +rápido combustiona) y puedes untarte las manos con vaselina a la hora de quemarlo.

----------


## dante

Lo de la baselina tambien te lo dijo el parroco?   :Lol:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Secreto de Confesión  8-)

----------


## mralonso

eSTE DEIA 14 TENGO UNA SORPRE CON PAPEL FLACH, HILO FLACH I PAPEL FLACH xd

----------


## mralonso

No gritaba.. Escibia en mallusculas...

----------


## eduyet

me gustaria saber donde puedo adquirirlo porque donde yo vivo, no lo hay y como soy bastante novato, no tengo mucha informacion de donde comprarlo, ahora, en algo estamos de acuerdo: el papel flash da un impacto visual impresionante. (la gente cuantas mas luces ven y mas color hay mas les llama la atencion)

----------


## mralonso

en tiendamagia

----------


## magoandre

con papel flsh puedes hacer varias cosas por ejemplo:

aparecer bolas

frutas pequeñas, ocuparlas en bastones, cigarrillos, encendedor, barajas etc o la carta elegida por el espectador.


magicordialmente magoandre

----------


## Carthago

Yo tambien acabo de comprarme papel flash y me ha salido una dudilla...¿Dónde lo guardais? porque me he puesto malo de leer en las instrucciones todo eso de "extremadamente inflamable", "muy peligroso", "no almacenar nunca en el hogar", "úsalo por tu cuenta y riesgo", "peligro", etc.... ¿Hay que tener un especial cuidado si no se usa durante un periodo de tiempo largo?

Saludos!

----------


## ignoto

Yo lo tengo en la nevera, debajo de los huevos (con un par).

----------


## abumagic

yo en la guantera del coche jaja y en la cartera.

----------


## Vladisephi

Yo los llevo siempre encima.... fuardado en doble bolsa y en el bolsillo interior de la chaqueta  :117: D

Igual en algun momento me arde el pecho  :117: DD

Yo lo uso para hacer aparecer monedas de chocolate para los niños pequeños  :117: D

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Será chocolate fundido!

----------


## mralonso

pero xocolate de comer no ?  :117:

----------


## Carthago

Hombre es que despues de leer las "precauciones"...pero yo los he guardado encima de mi armario como todo; como no entre alguien con una antorcha...

PD: Vladisephi así empezaron las combustiones espontáneas!! jaja

----------


## israelpeña

francamente, a mi me ha interesado mucho el utilizar en un futuro, el papel flash...

aunque francamente con lo que he leido aca, me da algo de miedo..

en verdad es peligroso?
en verdad hay que tener extrema precaucion?
en verdad un parroco puede dar tanta informacion?
en verdad si, lo hago yo en casa (papel flash casero) corro mas riesgos?

de hecho....creo haber visto un post donde describian como hacer papel flash...lo buscare...

aun asi..tengo meyo..mucho meyo..xDD..

xau xau
copyscary.

----------


## Vladisephi

> Hombre es que despues de leer las "precauciones"...pero yo los he guardado encima de mi armario como todo; como no entre alguien con una antorcha...
> 
> PD: Vladisephi así empezaron las combustiones espontáneas!! jaja


 :117: DD  Igual exploto algun dia  :117: D

La moneda la llevo con empalme de dedos y no le da tiempo a fundir :S  :117: DDD

----------


## Spellman

Mi amigo kike me dijo un juego con un caramelo:
1 Lo em*mas(el caramelo..)
2 Le dices a un niño, es bueno para magia infantil + q para adulta, que dibuje un caramelo
3 Prendes el papel donde lo ha dibujado (que es flash)
Y voila! Has hecho magia  :117:

----------


## skndol

que es mejor el papel fash o la cuerda flash?

grax

----------


## MagoJaume

Dependiendo de qué efecto vayas a realizar es aconsejable usar el algodón, hilo, papel, o servilleta flash. Cada uno está ideado para un tipo de efectos, aunque luego va bastante en función de la costumbre del mago, ya que hay cosas que puedes usar undistintamente papel/algodón.

Luego he visto alguna vez servilletas flash especiales para la rosa flotante, una servilleta flash de dos colores (verde y rojo) para que al hacer la rosa tengas el tallo y flor. No las he usado, pero quedan muy bien, de todas formas si no eres un mago que haga sistemáticamente ese efecto no creo que merezca la pena, ya que son más caras que las hojas normales de papel o servilleta flash y te supone tener que almacenar un producto inflamable más.

----------


## action-frann

que diferencia hay entre papel y algodon?solo he prendido algodon
y es lo  que uso siempre
se pueden explicar juegos aqui?
la respuesta supongo es NO 
pero bueno yo siento la necesidad de preguntar...xD
salud

----------


## letang

Una de las diferencias es la velocidad de combustión.

El algodón es mucho más rápido que el papel, así que según el tipo de fogonazo que quieras te vendrá mejor uno u otro.

Otra diferencia es si quieres usar el papel flash como papel normal, para escribir en él o envolver cosas, pues obviamente necesitarás el papel.

----------


## action-frann

ea que respuesta mas rapida xD
respecto a loo de explicar juegos...a pasado por alto?xD
si es con afan de colaborar...
y el papel flash, es decir, en relacion precio cantidad?
al menos con el algodon...puff dura...dura...madre mia, para siempre
entra muchisimo, al menos lo que necesito para producir barajas, moendas, confeti(habeis probado la produccion de confeti co un fp?que pasada!xDD
en fin, eso antes de comprar me gustaria informarme, gracias

----------


## Carthago

*Bueno no voy a abrir otro post para preguntar esto, porque básicamente habla de papel flash.

Me he hecho una rutina con HI, papel flash, manipulacion y FP... hay es nada jaja. El caso es que me gustaria mejorarla un poco y prender el flash en el aire con el HI... pero no se si va a aguantar o se romperá con el fogonazo.

Otra duda que me corroe, aunque no tiene nada que ver con el flash, es que quiero acabar la rutina con una desaparición de cigarro encendido con el FP al mas puro estilo Cyril pero aun no me he atrevido a hacerlo porque creo que me voy a quemar xD. Sin embargo si que lo he intentado con el cigarro apagado y he notado que tiene que ser "bastante" corto para poder hacerlo bien... No sé.. ¿alguien que lo haya hecho me puede dar algún consejo? Gracias!!*

----------


## Ravenous

1- El HI se quema al prender el papel.

2- Con un FP se puede hacer desaparecer un cigarrillo entero sin problemas, eso si, no puede aparecer de nuevo. Solo hay que empujar lo suficiente.

----------


## MagNity

totalmente conforme con ravenous, si el FP es adecuado, yo hago desaparecer un cigarro casi entero, el tiempo de encenderlo y hacerle un pequeño gag...

----------


## Carthago

*Yo tambien enciendo el cigarro para hacer manipulaciones y alguna cosilla, así que se consumirá un poco, de todas formas probaré con el cigarro entero.

En cuanto a lo del papel flash, me suena mucho un video creo que de Kevin James que prende su rosa de papel flash en el aire, o incluso  la versión de David Copperfield que también lo hace, por eso pensé que quizás podría aguantar el HI sin romperse.*

----------


## Ravenous

Copperfield hace la rosa flotante de Kevin James, sin diferencia. Y si lo has visto, habrás notado que prender el papel es lo último que se hace...

----------


## MagicAero

mmm Lo voy a usar, con guantes, claro. Es lo que necesito.

Habra en tenerife??

----------


## Shinsei

Disculpen si me salgo de tema. Pero es que no se como hacer que el papel se consuma al hacer un chasquido con los dedos. Me pueden ayudar?  :O11:

----------


## Guirae

AlfonsoSHCD yo tengo el papel flash seco de hace semanas y cuando lo uso me funciona la mar de bien, no creo que sea necesario volverlo a mojar, ademas necesitarías el ácido especifico para el flash que no creo que sea domestico :S

no soy la voz de la sabiduria, simplemente hablo desde mi experiencia, espero que te sea de ayuda^^

<< yo uso el flash para hacer aparecer billetes =) y muchas veces mientras les dura la cara de asombro me envaino un FP para "aumentar el valor" del billetito xD (creo que nadie ha dicho nada de usarlo para esto, y me ha parecido extraño O.o)>>

----------


## Ravenous

> Muy buenas. Tengo una pequeña duda:
> 
> Tengo pensado realizar un juego en el cual necesito prender un papel flash, dibujado, y hecho una bola. Pero lo importante es que quizá lo haga algún día de noche, en algún pub para amig@s. He visto en YT prender el papel con láser, y me entró una duda: las luces UV de los bares, ¿podrían prenderme el papel? Porque si es así ya voy descartando el hacerlo.
> Y otra cosa: Lo quiero hacer este fin de semana, que estaré en Asturias. ¿Dónde lo pongo para que seque? Porque veo que no podrá acabar de hacerlo...
> 
> Y, una vez usado un papel, supongo que los otros se podrán volver a guardar bien mojaditos, ¿no? ¿Cómo los mojo?
> 
> Un saludo a todos!


No prende con UV.

Se humedece con algún tipo de aspersor, como un bote de cristasol de esos, pero con agua.

Seca al aire, basta dejarlo por ahí unas horas (pero no en el baño o la cocina).

----------

